# officail NFPA interpretations



## fireguy (Jan 31, 2012)

Found in my e-mail today

Dear Valued NFPA Member,

New website links make it faster and easier to access NFPA's technical questions and service

NFPA members and Public Sector Officials/AHJs have a new, more efficient way to access the NFPA technical staff for technical assistance and interpretations of NFPA codes and standards.

Your technical questions can now be submitted directly from the Document Information Pages on NFPA’s website by clicking the “Technical Questions” tab on the page for the document about which you have a question (at www.nfpa.org/doc##; for example, www.nfpa.org/101 or www.nfpa.org/72). A confirmation email and reference number will be sent when the request is received and a response will follow after an NFPA technical staff member has reviewed your question.

Online Document Information Pages are the go-to source for information about each of NFPA’s codes and standards. This new addition to the document information pages makes it even more convenient to receive timely and consistent technical assistance when you need to know more about code and standards relevant to your work.

This service is only available to NFPA members and public sector officials.

If you wish to submit your question via telephone you may call +1 800 344-3555, option 3, between the hours of 9:00am-5:00pm (EST) Monday through Friday. Please have your NFPA membership number on-hand.

Important Notice: NFPA’s Technical Questions Service is meant to provide information on and assistance in accessing and understanding NFPA codes and standards.  Interpretations and opinions contained in responses provided in fulfilling this service do not constitute Formal Interpretations issued pursuant to NFPA Regulations. Any opinion expressed, therefore, is the personal opinion of the responder and does not necessarily represent the official position of the NFPA or its Technical Committees. In addition, responses provided are not intended, nor should they be relied upon, to provide professional consultation or services.

Sincerely,

Daniel Whiting

Manager, Membership

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I went there and found a formal interpreation on the use of K FX in commercial kitchens.  I printed it out and stuck in my NFPA 10 standard.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 31, 2012)

Just one more reason I chose to volunteer for their code development process throughout my career over the other organization(s) who can only come up with their ideas like "consensus" after someone else does......oh I'm sorry.........


----------

